# Light Sensor Values For Tbolt (Miui Rom)



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi guys!! There's a light sensor values thread for MIUI in the Droid X forums http://rootzwiki.com...pdated-8222011/ that help saves battery life, vs the Light Sensor filter feature that is included in MIUI. It is said that by turning off the Light Sensor filter and manually adjusting the light level values is more beneficial. My question is, is this neccesary on the TBolt? And if so, does anyone know the light sensor values for it? And what are the best settings/adjustments to use? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

kxs783kms said:


> Hi guys!! There's a light sensor values thread for MIUI in the Droid X forums http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2724-light-sensor-values-information-updated-8222011/ that help saves battery life, vs using the Auto Brightness feature that is included in MIUI. It is said that by turning off the Auto Brightness feature and manually adjusting the light sensor values is more beneficial. My question is, is this neccesary on the TBolt? And if so, does anyone know the light sensor values for it? And what are the best settings/adjustments to use? Thanks in advance!!


I'm one of the outcasts. I absolutely Hate a dark screen. Auto brightness off and screen brightness at 100%. I truthfully have never noticed much of a difference in batt life. But I haven't spent much time on a dimmed down screen either.


----------



## andarre (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't know if this would actually apply to the tbolt though. The reason I say this is because I don't know if the DX uses the same "type" of values as the tbolt. Need to do more research on this... I'll post back if I find anything.


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry guys, I had to update the OP with the correct information. I went back and checked and the Auto Brightness feature will stay on. It's when you go into Advance mode under the Auto Brightness feature is where you would make your changes. The Light Sensor filter is what you would disable and the custom Light Levels is what you would enable and is where you would make your adjustments to these values. Again, you would keep Auto Brightness enabled, go into Advance mode and disable the Light Sensor filter. Then you would have to enable "Use Custom" and then set your levels. Sorry for giving out the wrong info, but the OP has been updated with the correct information. Thanks!!


----------



## andarre (Jun 24, 2011)

kxs783kms said:


> Sorry guys, I had to update the OP with the correct information. I went back and checked and the Auto Brightness feature will stay on. It's when you go into Advance settings under the Auto Brightness feature is where you would make your changes. The Light Sensor filter is what you would disable and the Light Levels is where you would make your adjustments to these values. Again, you would keep Auto Brightness enabled and disable the Light Sensor filter. Then you would have to enable "Use Custom" and then set your levels. Sorry for giving out the wrong info, but the OP has been updated with the correct information. Thanks!!


Cool but what levels would we set them at to get to somewhat stock factory levels or at least close to that? My screen is way to dark with the stock auto-brightness levels in Miui and I don't think that HTC uses the same hardware that Moto does. Unless I'm way off with that assumption...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's an old post of mine on this exact topic. I need to repost it since the original post was lost when RootzWiki upgraded their servers:

http://www.jaxidian.org/deleteme/cmbacklightsettings.png


----------



## andarre (Jun 24, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Here's an old post of mine on this exact topic. I need to repost it since the original post was lost when RootzWiki upgraded their servers:
> 
> http://www.jaxidian.org/deleteme/cmbacklightsettings.png


Awesome!! Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Awesome!! Thank you sooo much!


FYI, I'm not sure if the 2600 cap is still in place or not. You'll have to experiment on that.


----------



## andarre (Jun 24, 2011)

Cool... ty for the heads up.


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Jaxidian!!


----------

